# Borders Cruz Reader and Tablet



## The Monocle (Aug 31, 2010)

So I just got a K3.  Signed up on this site to learn a bit about the kindle functions and more inportantly the hacks.  Lo and behold, advertised on this very forum is an ad for the new Borders Cruz tablet and reader and I have to say that they sound pretty exciting.  Droid based, full color, touch screen, web enabled, holy cow.  Anyone know some good details about this ereader? Is there any word out on the grapevine about it yet?

Since it's droid based, itwould seem logical that it can probably run the kindle app, thereby allowing you to have your kindle collection on it, right?  If not out of the box, then eventually after some of the smart and wiley programmers figure out a hack for it.


----------



## katbird1 (Dec 10, 2008)

The ad keeps drawing my attention.  Will be interesting to see how it is reviewed upon release.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

I was at Borders yesterday and decided to check out the Cruz tablet.  All I have to say is I'm not all that impressed.  

I didn't plan on it replacing my kindle but I was hoping it would be an economical alternative to an iPad; not going to happen  .  I pulled up the keyboard and tried to type in a word and every time I would press a key the Cruz would either ignore me or type the letter to the left of the one I was trying to use.  This happened with pretty much every key/icon I tried to press.

I guess it could be a bad display model but I wont be buying one to figure that out or not.


----------

